
Meet the entrepreneurs turning restaurant delivery into airport food - thenewb
https://medium.com/hngry/meet-the-entrepreneurs-turning-restaurant-delivery-into-airport-food-a26577d5f3d6
======
sharemywin
Over the next 5 years:

1\. add pizza, Chinese, wings, subs, mexican, burgers

2\. drop mexican because it doesn't deliver well.

3\. drop Chinese because the equipment is completely different from the other
three and the incremental sales don't really add up.

4\. They basically stumbled back into a basic pizza delivery operation.

